# Newcastle - Best Investment Opportunity?



## bwendo (Feb 7, 2010)

I might be a bit biased since I have lived in Newcastle for the last fifteen years, but the indicators are pretty strong for a continued boom across residential and commercial property.

People identify with Newcastle's generous infrastructure, lack of traffic worries and ongoing work flow from the mining boom.

What's not to love? 

Plus, as the sixth largest Australian city, we have all the stuff you need.

Have you considered Newcastle as a viable living option?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Newcastle is growing fast indeed, well planned city with a well diversified economy, and recently becoming a tourist hot spot. It seems thing are happening in NSW in general, Newcastle should watch out for Wollongong as its seems Illiwarian dragon is growing at 3 times pace of Newcastle and Wollongong is becoming a scientific hub. 
In general, regardless of what you choose, Newcastle or Wollongong both of the cities offer fantastic opportunities.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There is a large industrial area around Newcastle and a harbor. There are places like Wyong or Gosford not far away from Newcastle. It is definitely a good choice - not to mention that the city is beautifully located and is cheaper than eastern suburbs of Sydney.


----------

